# Southwest Rice Recipe - TNT



## Michelemarie (Jul 2, 2006)

I made this last night and it was really good.

*Southwest Rice*

1 c uncooked long grain rice
1/2 lb. monterey jack cheese, coursely grated
1 - 4 oz. can chopped green chiles
2 c (1 pint) sour  cream
1 clove garlic, crushed
1/4 c chopped fresh cilantro
3/4 cup fresh or frozen corn (I used canned)

Cook rice according to directions.
Combine remainiang incredients and mix into rice.
Put in a b uttered casserole didsh and bake at 350 degrees F for 30 minutes or until  bubbly.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 2, 2006)

That sounds really delicious, Michele--thanks!


----------

